# Becoming a high school teacher of science



## stroks (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello everybody!

So I have a M.Sc. in biophysics obtained in Russia and experience of working 4 years as a researcher. I would like to come to Australia to become a high school teacher of science. Would my degree together with a Masters' of Education obtained from an Australian university be sufficient to become allowed to teach science in high schools in Australia?
From what I've read so far, in Australia you need to study something called "bachelor of science" before taking a Masters' in Education to become a teacher. But can this bachelor of science be replaced by another regular science degree like the one I have?

Looking forward to your replies!
Thanks!


----------

